# Youth Hunt / Adult Hunt



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Is it legal for an adult to bow hunt for deer during the youth gun season?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

wouldn't that be nice! The regs state..non hunting adult.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

To be more specific, if you not participating with a youth, can you still hunt in those days?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, you can. But you'll need to be wearing orange.
Just to clarify, this is NOT if you have a youth with you, but I don't think that's what your asking.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I called the ODNR because I was told the adult could also bow hunt. The MAN told me NO WAY. The adult must be a non hunting party. I was given some bad info when I asked the question at a hunters safety course. If you are hunting with the youth the adult cannot hunt. They want the adult to stay close.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

worminator said:


> If you are hunting with the youth the adult cannot hunt. They want the adult to stay close.


Stay close may not even be the best way to put it. They should be at the youth's side during this hunt. I have talked to some folks who violated this in past years. They actually were setting up drives for the kids and then setting a parent in the stander area. That parent was near enough to be within the rules which state;



> Young hunters 17 years old and younger who are accompanied by a non-hunting adult may hunt. Accompany means to go along with another person while staying within a distance from the person that enables uninterrupted, unaided visual and auditory communications.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

You can hunt those days if you are not with a kid....I got busted last year by an eight point. I was hunting on the ground. Had some nice cover but still got busted wearing all that orange.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Hunting Other Game During the Youth Deer Gun, Deer Gun, and Muzzleloader Seasons 

Youth Deer Gun Season  It is lawful to hunt legal game and furbearers (including coyote and wild boar). It is unlawful to use or possess slugs except youth hunters hunting deer. Waterfowl hunting and the night hunting of furbearers is also permitted when the season is open. All persons (except waterfowl hunters) hunting during the youth deer gun season are required to wear hunter orange.


----------

